# Goodbye Astrid



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

She was my first reptile and was much too young, only 3, but I know she had a good life and enjoyed her time. I will miss her xxx


----------



## Fuzzynuts (May 24, 2014)

Ah bless r.i.p astrid.

Sorry to ask a dumb question but is 3 years there life span?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

No, I was told to expect up to 20 years  I know many die much younger and that I did nowt wrong, so it's just one of those things with her, she had an abscess


----------



## Fuzzynuts (May 24, 2014)

Wow thats sad poor little bugger


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GoldenBen (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry about your loss, my leopard gecko died around 5 years old (Still way too young) and she looked just like yours. The main difference is i don't know what killed mine, although i suspect it was septicemia or maybe even kidney damage eventually. Still getting over her loss. RIP Astrid.


----------

